
CDN Comparison - turrini
https://www.codeinwp.com/blog/maxcdn-vs-cloudflare-vs-cloudfront-vs-akamai-edge-vs-fastly/
======
havliktom
If you'd like a comparison from a customer point of view - here's a great
summary: [https://www.thetoptens.com/best-content-delivery-network-
cdn...](https://www.thetoptens.com/best-content-delivery-network-cdn-
providers/)

